# Metro-North Bar Cars' Last Call?



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 20, 2010)

One for the Road? Bar Cars May Face a Last Call

"Smoking was banned on the cars in the 1980s, much to riders’ chagrin, but the diehards fought back against any attempt to end liquor service. The most recent threat, in 2007, would have banned alcohol from being sold on the trains and on platforms at Grand Central and Pennsylvania Station, but an outcry prompted officials to reject the proposal."

Note ashtrays and smokers in 1968 photo! I've never had the bar car experience, so maybe a ride to Connecticut in order in case they're gone soon.


----------



## birdy (Apr 21, 2010)

They used to be called "lounge cars" A wonderful accoutrement of civilized travel.

Seriously, this is a bad idea. Trains have a huge advantage in comfort, all-weather capability and scalability. Modern stations offer an advantage to the old and disabled. The central planners should be looking to exploit these advantages at every opportunity instead of striving to make the as much like a Greyhound bus as possible.

Those guys back east have miserable commutes and they pay a lot of taxes. We should throw them a bone in the form of a lounge car.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Apr 21, 2010)

Bar car, yup last call, last call for bar service, nope same as Harlem and Hudson, Bar service is very profitable, using designated cars for it is not.

Best excuuse to use the M-8's slated for Cafe car, to be built as Coach configuration, adding enough seats to run some trains as SLE extensions.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 22, 2010)

According to today's Trains News Wire, the N.Y. Times story posted above overstated the potential for the imminent demise of Metro-North's bar cars, touching off a furor at several popular blogs.

Said the News Wire, "over the past couple of years, the Cosmopolitan Fleet (M-2/4/6) received either mid-life overhauls (with special attention to the bar cars to keep Connecticut commuters happy) or upgrades to tide Metro-North over during the M-8 implementation transition period. About 150 'Cosmo' cars, including the bar cars, will continue to roll well past the full 300-car M-8 rollout, which may also have bar cars." It goes on to report that a Metro-North media person said that if new M-8 bar cars were ever to come onto the rails, they would be part of the second of two options.

Guess I can hold off on that run to Connecticut.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 9, 2010)

Having grown up on the C&NW Northwest line (Arlington Heights) in the 60s and 70s, I quickly became familiar with commuting patterns, one of the most comical being the exodus of commuters, some already with a load on, from the green and yellow Gallery Coaches straight away to one of the numerous track-side taverns, many which still thrive today. If the "bar cars" go away, have no fear as commuters will still find the booze


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 6, 2010)

It's not noted in a topic about Connecticut's follow-up order for 80 M-8 cars, but there are plans to retrofit 7 of the new cars to replace existing M-2 bar cars:

Rell's rail fleet plan would bring new bar cars, DOT says

"John Hartwell, a member of the Connecticut Rail Commuter Council said the additional cars, and Parker's indications that the bar cars will be replaced, are welcome news.

"'Having a commitment to build bar cars will make a lot of people very happy,' said Hartwell, who attended [the governor's announcement]."


----------

